# Edifact to XML Converter



## Niki (6. Okt 2008)

Hallo Forum!

Kennt jemand von euch einen opensource Edifact to XML Converter?


----------



## chris4ju (15. Okt 2008)

das ist erst der 2. Thread zu dem ich etwas schreibe und schon wieder treffe ich einen "alten" Bekannten...

guckst Du hier 

darf ich fragen, was Du damit vorhast?


----------



## Niki (15. Okt 2008)

Danke, werd ich mir mal anschaun.

Es geht darum dass ich über eine Schnittstelle Edifact Dateien bekomme und aus diesen PDF machen sollte. Wollte das ganze mit xsl-fo lösen.


----------

